# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Sofra Tropojane

## irexha

Me lejoni te hap kete sofer te re, te dashur miq.
Uroj qe tja kaloni mire dhe jeni te mire se ardhur ne sofren me bujare te ketij forumi. 
Ju pershendes te gjitheve, dhe njekohesisht me kete rast do uroj qe ngjarje te dhimbshme si ajo e Gerdecit te mos perseriten me.

----------


## Homza

Persh patriota...

----------


## Jack Watson

Ç'osht kjo tropojase mër?  :perqeshje: 

TROPOJANE...i thon çanej  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## irexha

> Ç'osht kjo tropojase mër? 
> 
> TROPOJANE...i thon çanej


Gabim shkrimi, por edhe keshtu me theks tek o-ja ka nje kuptim sepse ata qe jane nga Tropoja mund te quhen edhe Tropojas, apo jo .
 Ju persh, te gjitheve.

----------


## [ARMANI]

> Gabim shkrimi, por edhe keshtu me theks tek o-ja ka nje kuptim sepse ata qe jane nga Tropoja mund te quhen edhe Tropojas, apo jo .
>  Ju persh, te gjitheve.


 *Pershndetje te gjitheve.....


Ne fakt duhet SOFRA TROPOJANE.* *dhe quhemi TROPOJAN*.

----------


## BeSi_LoGeL

rrespekte patriote

----------


## ^AngeL^

O mire se erdha ne radh tpar,e e mire se ju gjeta.

kush o me na bo hyzmet sonte?


pershendetje gjitheve

----------


## elsaa

Pershendetje sofra e malesise se gjakoves  :shkelje syri:  
^AngeL^ çohu ti si ma e re qe je edhe bona hyzmet , e mos bo fjal puc puc .

----------


## BeSi_LoGeL

^AngeL^ Po re  te bejm muhabet si jo , si ja  kalove si shkojn punet loool , bY Mr-besi

----------


## ^AngeL^

mire kalova,e mire jam, mashalla. po ty qysh tkam,a po mahesh noj hic.

oi Elsaa, cou mori bane noj pune e bana hyzmet,tana heret une,kadal se sme keni le nbace heu  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## elsaa

Mramja e mire tanve burra gra e djem e çika .
^AngeL^ une jam e re ktu , nuk jua kam msue venin hala , as nuk di ku eshte megja as stalla loooooooool

----------


## ^AngeL^

> Mramja e mire tanve burra gra e djem e çika .
> ^AngeL^ une jam e re ktu , nuk jua kam msue venin hala , as nuk di ku eshte megja as stalla loooooooool


cou se te Mson besi,se tu nejt nuk mson gja.hec se je ma e re,ki ma takat :Lulja3:

----------


## elsaa

> cou se te Mson besi,se tu nejt nuk mson gja.hec se je ma e re,ki ma takat


Pse thash jam e re ktu nuk thash jam ma e re, biles jam pak ma e vjeter se ti . Kshuqe cou e mos bo llafe. Biles a di cka bo, qitna do petulla se dikush ish ka shtohet me fmi, e dikur o kan zakon me shku me pa me i sahan petulla hahahahhaha

----------


## AlbaneZ

Hajt se jom une ma i ri se ju te dyja e po cona me ju bo hyzmet se ju jeni zoja te rona  :perqeshje:  sidomos kjo e dyta  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## elsaa

> Hajt se jom une ma i ri se ju te dyja e po cona me ju bo hyzmet se ju jeni zoja te rona  sidomos kjo e dyta


hahahahahahha jo jo kshu nga pesha te leta jena ka dasht Zoti loool 
Mire se erdhe Lindi .

----------


## AlbaneZ

Mire se t'kom gjet misterioze lol

----------


## elsaa

> Mire se t'kom gjet misterioze lol


hahahahaha. se mu kujtu e keni pas nje Lindi aty te pallati ngjit me ty , ku bohet ai lol

----------


## ^AngeL^

lindo ishalla e kishe per Elsen peshe e rone,,,,,,,,lene se po na shef ndoj admirues dhe sna flet me  :ngerdheshje: .

mire se erdhe.

ma bani i got tamel me maz,shpejt e shpejt

----------


## elsaa

po po njana tamel me maze do , normale se do me e rujt zanin me dal me piskat neper katun lol
He se ta boj une vec mos bertit , se i mlodhe krejt lagjen e po kujtojn se jem ka te martojm me zor hahahaha

----------


## AlbaneZ

Koke dobsu kaq shume sa je ka lyp tamel naten oj shtremse.Te paska hanget te gjalle UK  :ngerdheshje: 

Elsa,nuk e mbaj mend te them te drejten.


Naten e mire e bafshi dhe mos boni sherr me njeri  :perqeshje:

----------

